# went to court today...



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 26, 2009)

the good news is that i am drying several buds that i picked off my plant today after court......the bad news is that i have to turn myself in monday for a period of 6 months....they gave me 11/29 and dismissed all other charges(pipes & stuff) and reduced the so called felony to a class A misdemeanor.....still, 6 months of my life gone and for what ???? who was my victim??? anyway, it'll be a while till you guys hear from me again...this is really going to sour me, this is the price the good guys pay in such a corrupt world....i suppose i could have told on a few folks and bought my way out of this mess but i'll feel more justified doing what i'm going to do if i serve the time alone, plus tellin' just ain't me....my lawyer dropped $5500 off the balance so i only had to give him $2000....this will be my forth time in prison/jail...all non-violent offenses, but at least when i do get out, i'll be left alone...and i don't have to pee in not even 1 cup. so if you guys would, please fire it up at 4:20 pm central time on the 30th and i'll see you guys in september.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 26, 2009)

Hat off to ya for doin the time and not takin anyone else down to soften things up for yourself. Sorry to hear ya gotta go through all that crap for such a ridiculous reason, I'll def. make sure joints get blazed in your honor on the 30th...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 26, 2009)

puff for support..i swear i'll feel everyone puffin' away and i won't feel like a criminal as i "surrender" yet again, my life, my liberty and my pursuit of happiness...these bastards will get theirs one day...if i have my way


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 26, 2009)

hey Blanco, you think you could train that ferret to climb through the air vents and bring me a bag ???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 26, 2009)

and a book of matches.....and papers ??


----------



## baggervance (Mar 26, 2009)

This sux Puff,
Sounds like your a stand up dude .  Maybe you can hook up with a trustee and score they usally got some when I was in.  I am sour also the punks put you and me in jail and then smoke away first chance they get.


----------



## lavender (Mar 26, 2009)

so sorry bro!!! you should take a big bag in with you!! **** it stuff it!!!


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 26, 2009)

i cant imagine wht your going through, well im gunna spark at least one for you on that day, and their treatment doesnt fix anything just makes us more resilaint.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 26, 2009)

i really does'nt feel good , i'll tell you that much, but if i do this i'll be able to grow in peace again....the worst part is that i'll be confined with real criminals who prey on the weaker part of the population...i can't stand those people. i'll have to mind my P's&Q's so i get out on time, but it's gonna be hard to kep my mouth shut to some of those "people"....wish me luck


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 26, 2009)

good luck my friend, if ur a fan on writing u can make use of this time and be able to create a masterpiece. just look at it as you getting another oppurtunity to appreciate evry spec of dust around you even more than you already did, and time is but a factor that plays into your self equilbrium towards wisdom, hardship and acceptance of reality regardless the reasons or the ignorance of the people around.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 26, 2009)

Puff, there are those of us who speak of fighting, and those of us who do. You are a true soldier my friend. Luck be with you.


----------



## cubby (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your predicament. Best of luck to you. I will certainly do my part, in fact I'm gonna' start smoking now and not stop till you're back on the streets ( probably will continue on even after that, just to be on the safe side).
Be careful, be vigilant, and take pride in the fact that even in the face of adversity you didn't roll, rat, or whine.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 26, 2009)

props puff for not tak'in down your buds with you. . we'll be puff'in out in that honor...

sorry your gonna miss the season. i've done time, and writing was my way of pass'in that time. 

i had a bunk charge on me dismissed last week. was very lucky. hope those friends of yours will be look'in out for you, with some zoom zooms, and wham whams, as thier sitt'in back reflect'in, could have been them.

peace bro. see you in the fall...bb...


----------



## Newbud (Mar 26, 2009)

I feel for you man.
Keep your head held high though, dont show any fear and dont let the b'stards get you down.
I know iits hard but just try staying away from the idiots and try and keep your mind ocupied.
Dont know what else to say exept i guess we'll look forward to hearing from you again.


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 26, 2009)

hey puff man sounds like ya dont take no **** so its gonna be hard to keep it in check to come out on time but were all with ya man

cya sept dude

uk420maan


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain (Mar 26, 2009)

...and another peaceful soldier takes a hit. Good Luck to you and your family. We'll keep fighting the good fight while you're away.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 26, 2009)

this is just fuel for my cause..it's a good thing i don't have an army lololol, you guys would have been proud of me in court... i let the courts know that i see their hypocracy, and that they truly do not care about so called "rehabillitation"....when i get out i'm gonna plant pot on the side of the interstate from tennessee to florida...that will be my calm before the storm..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 26, 2009)

but seriously folks, this is what happens when you are not carefull....there are several things i could have done to my grow room to avoid this so please think when planning a grow op.. i am proof that the government is sub human and seeks to destroy lives under the guise that says "we wanna make you better".....i prey that i remain peacefull until the red dawn, but fear that time is close.


----------



## smokeytimes (Mar 26, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about this Puff. Though I can be proud of anyone that is man/woman enough to not rat on there friends.  I have been that guy before but luckily I have not had to serve any time (Thank you Mr Hargrove(Lawyer) I know the're some pretty messed up people in there and I will keep a good thought for you. looking forward to your home comming thread in the fall.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 26, 2009)

hey buddy, sucks that you gotta go inside for a while but trust me it could have been a lot worse. good luck and you know how to reach me when you get out. don't get caught up in any of the jail house bullspit while your in and you'll be fine


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Hang in there my friend!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 26, 2009)

i gotta say, i kinda feel like chong right now....


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Puff, have you ever heard of a slug?  Thats what we call them in Maine.  If I was you I would bringing some goodies in there with me.  

How did this whole thing go down?  Did someone find your grow room?

Good luck in there.  Be good and get some good-time knocked off your sentence.


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this... I have spent some time locked up... Did they sentence you to 6 months? If so you wont have to do the full time, in the state I live in if your good you do 2/3 time so it would be 4 months. Just try your hardest to be good, try not to get in fights, dont get me wrong, dont be a [email protected] but dont start anything either...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 27, 2009)

PUFF, this sucks soo bad man...Hang in There and keep your head on straight while you're inside ...Keep ye' head up man...Remember , we'll all be tokin' one for ya buddy :bong: ... So ya doin' time in County or what ??? Is there much of anything you could share w/ us to help learn from this ??? aye, and don't be nobody's Biotch...We're gonna miss ya puff...ya better come back!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

Dr. GreenBrain said:
			
		

> ...and another peaceful soldier takes a hit. Good Luck to you and your family. We'll keep fighting the good fight while you're away.


just keep potting the good pot...i'll do the fighting.... i was bred for it


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> PUFF, this sucks soo bad man...Hang in There and keep your head on straight while you're inside ...Keep ye' head up man...Remember , we'll all be tokin' one for ya buddy :bong: ... So ya doin' time in County or what ??? Is there much of anything you could share w/ us to help learn from this ??? aye, and don't be nobody's Biotch...We're gonna miss ya puff...ya better come back!


i'm wayyy to mean to be anyone's beotch lol , so no worries there, but there is one thing i would recommend to keep safe in my situation...PUT A LOCK ON YOUR GROW AREA !!!!!! had i done that the cops would have had no right to look in that room....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about this... I have spent some time locked up... Did they sentence you to 6 months? If so you wont have to do the full time, in the state I live in if your good you do 2/3 time so it would be 4 months. Just try your hardest to be good, try not to get in fights, dont get me wrong, dont be a [email protected] but dont start anything either...


as much as i hate to admit this, i'm a veteran when it comes to doing time..i have a look that could kill so most folks keep their distance...i'm in TN, and they gave me 11/29...i was under the imperssion that non violent crimes were only made to serve 30% but my lawyer says 6 months....i'm sure that once i get in there, i'll speak with a GC they will have some sort of program that gets me out sooner....but if it involves peeing in a cup, well they can forget it, i ain't takin' it...my lawyer did tell me that there was really no room for me in there so i hope that makes a difference.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 27, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> my lawyer did tell me that there was really no room for me in there so i hope that makes a difference.


 
Hope so as well, prison is meant for criminals not gardeners


----------



## 420benny (Mar 27, 2009)

Keep your tongue in check and you will be out before Labor Day! There is bound to be some folks meaner than you coming in that they need room for. You may get the boot sooner. I will roll one every night in your name. Props for not ratting and I agree about locked doors. Need to know basis, and some don't need to know it.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

there is soooo much i wish i could tell you guys.....one day soon.....when the masses awake... karma will bare her teeth... this is about much more that pot to me...this is about right and wrong and if i have to pay for my misdeeds, then surely those who seek to destroy will meet their fate in the days to come.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 27, 2009)

I do the same thin with bag seeds.  I spout them, and then plant them all over the place just for the fun of it.  Yes, I know they will probably be plucked, but it is still fun!  True Guerilla Growing!



			
				PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> this is just fuel for my cause..it's a good thing i don't have an army lololol, you guys would have been proud of me in court... i let the courts know that i see their hypocracy, and that they truly do not care about so called "rehabillitation"....when i get out i'm gonna plant pot on the side of the interstate from tennessee to florida...that will be my calm before the storm..


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you have a thread telling of how you got caught?



			
				PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> but seriously folks, this is what happens when you are not carefull....there are several things i could have done to my grow room to avoid this so please think when planning a grow op.. i am proof that the government is sub human and seeks to destroy lives under the guise that says "we wanna make you better".....i prey that i remain peacefull until the red dawn, but fear that time is close.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

dude thats soooo funny... i was thinking of loading some shotgun shells with a light powder load and a shitload of bagseed and shooting them out onto the far sides of the interstate.... kinda gives new meaning to the term "load that bowl"


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

it was a "wellfare check"  not the food stamp kind, but the come into your house cause your not answering the phone cause your not even there kind.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> dude thats soooo funny... i was thinking of loading some shotgun shells with a light powder load and a shitload of bagseed and shooting them out onto the far sides of the interstate.... kinda gives new meaning to the term "load that bowl"


ha !!! take a "pot shot"


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 27, 2009)

That won't work - birds love cannabis seeds.  They will eat everything you toss off or shoot out there randomly.  They will even eat the baby marijuana seedling, but always leave enough green for it to survive, i.e. they won't kill a baby plant.

You need to sprout your seedlings and make it a mission to keep planting, keep up the fight.  Grow and keep growing and grow everywhere.



			
				PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> dude thats soooo funny... i was thinking of loading some shotgun shells with a light powder load and a shitload of bagseed and shooting them out onto the far sides of the interstate.... kinda gives new meaning to the term "load that bowl"


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 27, 2009)

Smokin pipe


----------



## cubby (Mar 27, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i'm wayyy to mean to be anyone's beotch lol , so no worries there, but there is one thing i would recommend to keep safe in my situation...PUT A LOCK ON YOUR GROW AREA !!!!!! had i done that the cops would have had no right to look in that room....


 

   Well if your" way mean "you sound pretty much like every biotch I've ever known....LOLOLOL


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 27, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> They will eat everything you toss off or shoot out there randomly.


 
I agree.

eace:


----------



## Alistair (Mar 27, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY,  I'm sorry you're off to jail.  I've forgotten the details of what originally went down, though.  You're right, you're going to be in there with some stupid people.  If it's possible, just ignore them.  That's probably easier said than done, however.  

Personally, I've only been to jail over night a few times, so I don't know what it's like to be locked up. It seems like it'd be hard because you've got the cops that run the place to a certain extent, so you've got their rules to follow.  Then, if that's not enough, you've got the rules that the inmates have set up for you. What I'm saying, is I feel for you, and I hope to see you again in September.

At least you won't have to pee when you get out.  Plus, your lawyer cut you some slack too.  That's the bright side, but still.....  Is there anything to do there?  Maybe it's time to catch up on some reading.  Be sure to bring your grow bible with you.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

i'm only mean to the people who prey on the weak....i was put on this earth as a strong, handsome, smart person who could go 1 of 2 ways...i could use my power to victimize,steal from and exploit the weak, or i could stand up for all the computer nerds like me....i believe in karma and i can honestly say i've never picked a fight in my life though i've finnished many...I believe that all are created equal, but it's the individuals choices that separates humans into "classes"... i don't have it in me to harm another for personal gain and i would gladly punish those who do. though i may be considered young , my mentality was constructed from an era of neighborliness and through life experience. I am the last thing an honest person need worry about..so, i hope i've differentiated myself from the beoches..lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

Is there anything to do there? Maybe it's time to catch up on some reading. Be sure to bring your grow bible with you.

idk, maybe...timmyjg posted a few days ago from jail...also, ..i may follow the jails rules, but never an inmates..not unless i'm on a medium/max compound


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 27, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i'm only mean to the people who prey on the weak....i was put on this earth as a strong, handsome, smart person who could go 1 of 2 ways...i could use my power to victimize,steal from and exploit the weak, or i could stand up for all the computer nerds like me....i believe in karma and i can honestly say i've never picked a fight in my life though i've finnished many...I believe that all are created equal, but it's the individuals choices that separates humans into "classes"... i don't have it in me to harm another for personal gain and i would gladly punish those who do. though i may be considered young , my mentality was constructed from an era of neighborliness and through life experience. I am the last thing an honest person need worry about..so, i hope i've differentiated myself from the beoches..lol


 
Powerful, it touched me 

eace:


----------



## Newbud (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree man. Well said and straight from the heart.
You dont know how much respect i feel for you after a statement like that.
I'd wish you luck but you dont need it, there's not a soul on this earth that can bring a man with that mentality down. 
RESPECT


----------



## Newbud (Mar 27, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> I do the same thin with bag seeds. I spout them, and then plant them all over the place just for the fun of it. Yes, I know they will probably be plucked, but it is still fun! True Guerilla Growing!


 
That is pure class.
I gota do this when i get my wheels back on the road lol.
How cool would it be to drive by somewhere few month later and see a skunk tree growing lol


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 28, 2009)

You could plant near (yet far enough) from your house without a car.  

Yes, it is cool to see a green tree or bush growing that hasn't been plucked.  If you plant in an area with other green vegetation, there is possibility it won't even be noticed.  Theoretically you can bring to harvest some of the ones you have planted if no one notices the green among the green.



			
				Newbud said:
			
		

> That is pure class.
> I gota do this when i get my wheels back on the road lol.
> How cool would it be to drive by somewhere few month later and see a skunk tree growing lol


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

Got my mind wandering now.
Got a cutting rooting at moment i took yesterday just to show how i do it that i no plans for.
Going to think of where i could put it.
Wonder if i could get it out front of local cop station it only small place lol.
Dont worry i joking (i think).
I root in riot root cubes what best way to plant it? 
Thinking dig 1ftx1ft hole and put a potting soil or something in so its got something decent to feed on so it takes.
Any suggestions?
(I grow in coco so no clue about soils)


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 28, 2009)

just plant.  If it is healthy seedling or rooted-clone, then go guerilla!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you reckon it'd survive though? Suppose it is a weed after all.
O the possabilities lol.
Hehehe "Phantom weed fairy strikes               again, cannabis plant found growing outside court house"


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think marijuana is a weed.  It is a plant.

Yes, it will survive if not eaten or plucked.  Donkeys, deer, horses, rabbits, + all sorts of animals LOVE to eat marijuana.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

> Marijuana is a weed, and a fairly vivacious one at that, and it will grow almost in spite of you.



:confused2:


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 28, 2009)

Who are you quoting?  

Here are two definitions from dictionary.com

1.) a valueless plant growing wild, esp. one that grows on cultivated ground to the exclusion or injury of the desired crop.

2.) any undesirable or troublesome plant, esp. one that grows profusely where it is not wanted

Therefore, I classify marijuana as a wanted PLANT, and not a valueless or undesirable weed.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

Was a google, i'll try find again


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

Found it, Jolly Roger how to grow marijuana lol hXXp://nepenthes.lycaeum.org/Plants/Cannabis/potgrow-1.html


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 28, 2009)

to answe newbud, yes an established plant will thrive if the soil has what it needs...i would recommend digging a hole in the ground and mixing the dig dirt with miracle grow 3 month feed at a ratio of 1dd-2mg...some folks here will not agree but trust me, it's how i did my very first grow. even though it was indoors, 2 of the 5 fems reached heights of 7 ft under a 1000w HPS and were harvested in 86 days...it's the first link in my sig....as for location, well, TN has a buttload of river banks that look like rain forrests.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 28, 2009)

and though i agree with WWM, marijuana was at one time classified as a "weed".don't know if it still is...the whole "undesired,unvaluble" thing kinda changes that.lol


----------



## earlmaster09 (Mar 28, 2009)

way to go like a pro, my friend did one point five years for his operation, and they were only trying to flip him, but that mouth stayed zipped, that's a true man right there big props! Got no rats in my house but plenty of roaches!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 28, 2009)

Got no rats in my house but plenty of roaches!


i like that...thanks man


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> to answe newbud, yes an established plant will thrive if the soil has what it needs...i would recommend digging a hole in the ground and mixing the dig dirt with miracle grow 3 month feed at a ratio of 1dd-2mg...some folks here will not agree but trust me, it's how i did my very first grow. even though it was indoors, 2 of the 5 fems reached heights of 7 ft under a 1000w HPS and were harvested in 86 days...it's the first link in my sig....as for location, well, TN has a buttload of river banks that look like rain forrests.


 
Cheers man. I figured they would need something to stand a good chance.
Just trying to decide now whether to take a walk and plant somewhere out of way and see if can grow one through full cycle or just plant one somewhere a bit crazy and see how long it stays there lol.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, Brother!  That all sounds good.

I will be praying & pulling for you during your six-months starting Monday.  Freedom can be controlled in your mind, so as long as you are free there already 6-months beyond, then your actual 6-months will pass quickly.  Do as King Solomon said to change your thoughts to positive when they become negative on you, and be thankful for everything you do have:  all limbs, eyes, ears, health, family, peace, quiet, solitude, etc., and your time can be tolerable.  You can choose to make each 24 hours pass quickly or slowly by your positive/thankful or negative/ungrateful-&-complaining attitude.

May GOD be with you, and GOD's Speed to you.

And yes, I hope to enjoy with you on your day out (hopefully earlier than expected) a good toke & smoke of good bud.  You are soldier who will one day be recognized for serving time on what will some day be AGAIN LEGAL.



			
				PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> to answe newbud, yes an established plant will thrive if the soil has what it needs...i would recommend digging a hole in the ground and mixing the dig dirt with miracle grow 3 month feed at a ratio of 1dd-2mg...some folks here will not agree but trust me, it's how i did my very first grow. even though it was indoors, 2 of the 5 fems reached heights of 7 ft under a 1000w HPS and were harvested in 86 days...it's the first link in my sig....as for location, well, TN has a buttload of river banks that look like rain forrests.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 28, 2009)

godspeed monkey.


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 28, 2009)

marijuana as a plant species is related to the common what we call weeds family.

anyways puff 'i can honestly say i've never picked a fight in my life though i've finished many'

me too dude

well written man and keep ya chin up but dont do a timmy ffs

lol

uk420maan


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 28, 2009)

yep,... i got the CHONG complex lol...i'll be fine...i'm gonna try to talk some sense into the younger crowd in there..i figure that'll pass time.


----------



## earlmaster09 (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont know you man, but I'm toastin my wake and bake to all you stand up dudes every day til i die

gotta say it again got no rats in my house but plenty of roaches
my boy kept me out of jail cant appreciate you guys enough!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, man, it aint good, but as I've said before "A man's got to do what a man's got to do".
Won't be on the 30th(I'm Ice Cream User), but in due time, I will ceremoniously burn one in your honor.

:aok: Keep the Faith :aok:

Geezer


----------



## Drone69 (Mar 30, 2009)

Be thinking about you every bong. Thought you`d got away with a slap on the wrist. Totally screwed up way you got `busted`.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 30, 2009)

well, here i go... i'll see ya'll in october


----------



## ross (Mar 30, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Newbud (Mar 30, 2009)

Good luck fella


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't drop the soap.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 30, 2009)

:yeahthat: take it easy Puff Monkey, stay out of jail house politics they just add to your time in jail.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, I got high and was thinking about it him today.  Whether he realizes it or not, it was his going to jail and willing to risk suffering for our freedom to grow that he will one day be recognized WHEN we RE-LEGALIZE marijuana.  Like Martin Luther King sitting in jail for what is right, so goes PUFF MONKEY!

And when you get back, WELCOME BACK TO FREEDOM!



			
				PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> well, here i go... i'll see ya'll in october


----------

